# Layout Boats



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I am thinking about purchasing a layout boat. I want one that can hold my dog, a few dozen decoys, and me. Anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.momarsh.com/

nuff said


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I have been looking for something similar to a MoMarsh but less expensive. The MoMarsh is going to run close to $1,000 before putting a blind on it or cover. Does anyone know of something less expensive?


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

try a canoe then...low pro and carry lots of gear


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Lance_M. said:


> try a canoe then...low pro and carry lots of gear


I don't need something that carries alot of gear. I just basically need something that floats, low profile, and will hold me. I don't hunt big water, smaller pot holes. I have found that if a person can get into the middle of a pothole away from the shore, then you can shoot lots of ducks. They fill safe landing in the middle of pond, and not so safe landing by the bank. This year I made a makeshift blind that I placed in the middle of a pothole (water was only knee deep). I shot all kinds of ducks. The only problem was carrying the blind out to the middle and the concealment wasn't great. Only worked in the morning with low light. As the sun came up I stuck out like a sore thumb. I have seen some other boats in magazines that ran about $450 but not quite what I'm looking for. Momarsh is bascially what I am looking for but $1,000 is to much.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I am looking for a layout boat for the same reason Storm mentions. I also want to use it in wetlands that have little shoreline cover but where my field layout blind won't work because it is too wet.


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

http://www.carstensindustries.com These are a little cheaper but great boats.
Later,
Ryan


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I do beleive Drake Waterfowl makes a boat similar to the one you are looking for. Check it out at drakewaterfowl.com, under blinds.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> I do beleive Drake Waterfowl makes a boat similar to the one you are looking for. Check it out at drakewaterfowl.com, under blinds.


This is what I am looking for. The only question I would have is how deep of water can you use it in. The photos show it being used in ankle deep water. How about using it in 3-5 feet of water? Will it float and act as a boat, or is it basically a waterproof layout blind?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't know anyting about it, I just remembered seeing it on their website, thought it may be helpful. If I was you I would call them and talk to a sales rep. If you do, let us know what you find out.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Guys I don't know much about them but I would like to get one as well. If you go to Iowaoutdoors.com a guy in NW Ill. is selling 2 of them for $400 each. They are the ones one this website www.attbar.com under the Aquapod section. The guy on Iowaoutdoors has 10's forsale. Seem like a real nice unit.


----------



## deadduck6 (Oct 3, 2006)

CHECK MIGHTYLAYOUTBOYS.COM
I BELIEVE THEY ARE IN INDIANA.


----------

